# New software version??



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Any updates on when a new software version is coming down??

I'm still looking forward to side-by-side PIP, and the new VOD service.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> Any updates on when a new software version is coming down??
> 
> I'm still looking forward to side-by-side PIP, and the new VOD service.


What is the new VOD service?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think he is referring to DishOnline that was demonstrated at CES.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75630

And as for DishOnline. Nothing official has been said to indicate we would be seeing this feature in the next software update.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Should only be a few more weeks (more than 1, probably less than 5), but DishOnline probably won't be included.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd be happy if the only thing the update included was the ability to archive to an external hard drive.


----------



## marius (Dec 5, 2006)

native resolution passthru!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Given that native pass-through was not being shown at CES and USB external drive was mentioned as being targeted for later this year time frame I doulbt we will be seeing either of these in the upcoming release.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Well Given that native pass-through was not being shown at CES and USB external drive was mentioned as being targeted for later this year time frame I doulbt we will be seeing either of these in the upcoming release.


Well, it better be something major and great considering all the time that has passed since the last update.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> Well, it better be something major and great considering all the time that has passed since the last update.


Well, if I had to take a guess I would say that some if not all of this would be in the release:



November Tech Chat said:


> PIP Changes for ViP622 Receivers:
> In December on the ViP622 we will be introducing side by side Picture-in-Picture. If you hit PIP a 3rd time after this is implemented you'll get side by side PIP. You can also hit the swap button to swap the windows and audio. The 4th PIP button press will close the PIP window. In the past when you did this you'd lose you place if delayed. Now though, if you are watching delayed it will remember how many minutes delayed you were and follow from that point.
> 
> HD Channel Identification:
> ...


These were all things mentioned in the November Tech Chat as new features coming to the ViP622. In this chat they indicated they were trying for a December 06 release. Since that didn't happen I have to guess that they will be in the next release, when it comes.

As for 'major and great', I don't know if I would get my hopes up that high. The next big thing seems to be External USB Drive support, but like Ron said, the indication from CES seems to be leaning towards later in the year.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Well Given that native pass-through was not being shown at CES...


 Native pass-through is more of a behind-the-scenes thing and isn't too "exciting" to be worth mentioning at a show like that. It very well could have been there.... Then again, the 622 units they were showing at CES were certainly *not* running the "next" version of s/w that we'll see.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hall said:


> Native pass-through is more of a behind-the-scenes thing and isn't too "exciting" to be worth mentioning at a show like that. It very well could have been there.... Then again, the 622 units they were showing at CES were certainly *not* running the "next" version of s/w that we'll see.


Actually I asked Richard specifically if it was on the show floor and he indicated that it was not. That was were I was coming from... If it was not at least on the show floor and could be demoed then I would be suprised to see it appear in the next release.

I do agree that what was on the CES boxes is not what we will be seeing next since the CES boxes had USB Archive on them and the current info provided at the show was not that we will see the feature in the next release.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

I would be happy if a update came, and the HDMI or other stuff did not break in the 622. That is all that I ask....

mraroid


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> USB external drive was mentioned as being targeted for later this year time frame


Ah, very good sir. Thanks for the info.

Michael


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mwsmith2 said:


> Ah, very good sir. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Michael


Any or all of the following new features have been mentioned as coming and might be included

DishComm Support
IpTV support
PIP improvements (side by side etc)
External Support of USB Disk
Native Aspect Ratio support
VC-1 support (future?)
Guide changes identifying HD programming

Similarly bug fixes for the following may or not be included
CC fixes especially those for MPEG4
HDMI fixes for connection with certain model TV's
Audio signal dropping
OTA tuner bug that forces a reboot after adding/deleting Channels
Bug causing corruption of Entertainment partition of disk
Other reliability fixes


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

At this point, I wouldn't even care about getting new stuff if they would just fix the audio so I don't have to keep pausing and starting to get rid of the stutter!!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Lots and lots of bug fixes will be in this one, but no external USB hard drive support yet or native passthrough support. The external drive support still has some kinks to get worked out before it's ready for your use.


----------



## Rod (Jan 9, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Lots and lots of bug fixes will be in this one, but no external USB hard drive support yet or native passthrough support. The external drive support still has some kinks to get worked out before it's ready for your use.


Mark,

Any idea why there is such a hold up on native pass through support? I ask because Dan Minnick indicated that this update would be available last summer.


----------



## farleyville (Jan 8, 2007)

Rod said:


> Mark,
> 
> Any idea why there is such a hold up on native pass through support? I ask because Dan Minnick indicated that this update would be available last summer.


NATIVE PASS-THROUGH !!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe If I scream loud enough they will finally hear us!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

farleyville said:


> NATIVE PASS-THROUGH !!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe If I scream loud enough they will finally hear us!


Maybe if we all scream it out together? Ok ready? 1 ... 2... 3 ... NATIVE PASS-THROUGH!!!!!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:

Good job, good job!:lol:


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd be happy if they fixed the index bugs. If I pause live TV swap to a recorded program and come back 5 minutes later it should still be paused and at the correct location. Ditto for switching between 2 live shows.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no idea what's going on with native pass-thru. I think it's a lower priority item, although some of the new features that are coming should be a lower priority than this one (in my opinion).


----------

